# Elmie - Hàng Nội Địa Nhât Chính Hãng



## huynh bich hien (22/3/19)

*Mua nước giặt cổ áo Elmie hàng nội địa Nhật*
Lần trước mua chai thuốc tẩy cổ áo, mấy loại thuốc tẩy đó cứ như kiểu tẩy triệt để, tẩy tận gốc, tẩy bất chấp không nương tay, nương chân dù là áo mắc tiền hay quần hàng xịn. Dùng 1 phát không những sạch vết bẩn mà màu áo cũng sạch trắng xóa, cộng thêm vết vải sờn, vết nhăn của vải. Giặt mà không cẩn thận là đi luôn chiếc áo, chiếc quần thì chỗ trắng chỗ đen. Thuốc tẩy vi diệu!

Chưa kể thêm là giặt bằng máy, nếu ngâm thuốc tẩy mà giặt bằng máy thì có 2 trường hợp:
• Giặt bằng máy mà giặt 1, 2 cái thì lãng phí nước, lãng phí điện. Mà nghe đâu điện nay lên giá nữa rồi đó.
• Mà giặt chung với quần áo các loại thì loang màu vào quần áo khác, lúc đó khóc tiếng mèo cũng không cứu vãn nổi đâu à nha. 





Nhất là mấy bác tài thường xuyên chở sếp tới những nơi sang trọng, bắt buộc phải mặc áo sơ mi. Hay các anh dân văn phòng thường xuyên diện áo sơ mi tối về cái cổ áo y như cả tuần chưa giặt vậy. Mà khổ nhất là sống xa nhà, FA,… "nhắc tới thấy rõ_ Tự làm hết tất cả_buồn lắm luôn á, hỏi công bằng nào cho FA đây?"

Nước giặt cổ áo của Elmie thì khác, không những cách giặt đơn giản mà còn sạch vết bẩn, không hại da tay. Rất thích hợp với đấng mày râu. 

Cho 1 lượng dung dịch vừa đủ lên trực tiếp trên vết bẩn rồi vò khô đến khi vết bẩn biến mất, nhúng nước rồi vò vò giặt lại nhưng thường.

Không chỉ giặt sạch vết mồ hôi bám bụi trên cổ áo, cánh tay áo, mà còn giặt sạch vết cà phê, vết bút bi dính trên áo sơ mi,..





Chú ý nhớ mua hàng online thì chọn của hàng TI XI AI, còn mua hàng tại cửa hàng nên chọn mua hàng tại TI XI AI hoặc các đại lí của TI XI AI nhé. Nhớ inbox tại fanpage Ti Xi Ai Shop – Hàng Nội Địa Nhật Chính Hãng dưới để mua hàng dễ dàng hơn nhé!


----------

